# Nintendo 3DS XL: Full Technical Specs



## MakiManPR (Jun 22, 2012)

Nintendo Japan has released the full specs of the Nintendo 3DS XL and CVG has translated them.



> *	Nintendo 3DS XL*
> 
> *Size*
> 134mm × 74mm × vertical thickness horizontal 21mm (when folded)
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 22, 2012)

Do my eyes fail me? Is there no ir?


----------



## emigre (Jun 22, 2012)

Does it do hugs and kisses?


----------



## Daemauroa (Jun 22, 2012)

does look like there the color of it is matte. I liked this color on the dsi so I hope this one sure does come to Europe, or at least the USA and I will import it ( for other reasons too , like Zero Escape : Last virtue words)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 22, 2012)

What's the point of this? It's just a 3DS with a bigger screen and a better battery.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 22, 2012)

soulx said:


> What's the point of this? It's just a 3DS with a bigger screen and a better battery.



Nintendo wants a portable system to integrate into the Wii U. It's obvious from the design.


----------



## Sevael (Jun 22, 2012)

240 vertical resolution on a screen that size will make each individual pixel look huge.  It's like taking a low-res pic and doubling it's size without any resampling.

It's like taking this:





And making it into this:


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > What's the point of this? It's just a 3DS with a bigger screen and a better battery.
> ...


I'm talking about the thread.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 22, 2012)

soulx said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...



Oh Sorry. 

You're right though. This thread is a tad unnecessary. This info could've been included in the original thread.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jun 22, 2012)

I wonder if we'll be able to get a PowerPak+ XL to even further increase the battery life.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 22, 2012)

Sevael said:


> 240 vertical resolution on a screen that size will make each individual pixel look huge.  It's like taking a low-res pic and doubling it's size without any resampling.
> 
> *snip*


Not the same thing. And it's double the area, not double the width. What you did was quadruple the size.

And you know what they say, seeing is believing. There's nothing that would make me prefer the DSi over my DSi XL. I'll probably feel the same way about this vs the regular 3DS.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jun 22, 2012)

YayMii said:


> Sevael said:
> 
> 
> > 240 vertical resolution on a screen that size will make each individual pixel look huge.  It's like taking a low-res pic and doubling it's size without any resampling.
> ...




Correct! If they doubled the area then:

Keeping the same aspect ratio: doubling the area width * sqrt(2), length * sqrt(2) 
A = width * sqrt(2) * length * sqrt(2) = width * length * (sqrt(2) * sqrt(2)) = width * length * 2 = Old Area * 2 (while keeping the same ratio)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2012)

The only thing I want is the Start, Select, and Home buttons from this monster, otherwise it's just way too big for my taste


----------



## Janthran (Jun 22, 2012)

They should have switched the start and select buttons.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 22, 2012)

Sevael said:


> And making it into this:



urgh, my eyes!


----------



## YayMii (Jun 22, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> Sevael said:
> 
> 
> > And making it into this:
> ...


Again, the image depicts what it would look like at 4x the size. But the 3DS XL is only 90% bigger.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 22, 2012)

Put it this way:

"Yay! My DS games were blurry on my 3DS, let's get the 3DSXL and make them EVEN MORE BLURRY! I'LL NEED GLASSES BY 40!"


----------



## Snailface (Jun 22, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> Put it this way:
> 
> "Yay! My DS games were blurry on my 3DS, let's get the 3DSXL and make them EVEN MORE BLURRY! I'LL NEED GLASSES BY 40!"


Native DS resolution (i.e. no blur mode) on 3dsXL will have a 3.34 inch screen size which is bigger than blur-mode on orig 3ds.

Your eyes are safe for now.


----------



## FireValk01 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sevael said:


> 240 vertical resolution on a screen that size will make each individual pixel look huge.  It's like taking a low-res pic and doubling it's size without any resampling.
> 
> It's like taking this:



see i was wondering about this. i didnt see this topic though until after i posted in the other thread with 30 some odd pages. this is a concern for me.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 22, 2012)

Okay, since some people don't get it, I'll make it easier to understand.

This is a regular 3DS screenshot:





And here's the same screenshot resized to match the size increase of the 3DS XL (keep in mind, this shot is filtered. The actual 3DS would have larger unfiltered pixels):





It's really not as drastic as the pic Sevael posted. Considering that this will have smaller pixels than the DSi XL (which weren't that troublesome to begin with), I'm kinda excited.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jun 22, 2012)

Cool, now Nintendo... about that white 3DS.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 22, 2012)

*For people complaining about pixels: I just calculated, and the 3DS XL has a higher pixel density (i.e. smaller pixels) compared to the DS lite and the DSi. The PPI is almost the same as most computer monitors. So quit complaining.*


----------



## sentinel5000 (Jun 22, 2012)

Make my DS games use the entire top screen (fullscreen) without looking like ass and ill buy it


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 22, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 22, 2012)

Cool. Good that I dont have a 3DS  that would be a little better for me I suppose.


----------



## Wedel (Jun 23, 2012)

is it only me or does the size's [134mm × 74mm × vertical thickness horizontal 21mm (when folded)] are those of the normal 3ds?
cause if i remember correctly, in the direct they wrote these sizes are of the normal 3ds and the xl version would be 156mm X 93mm X 22mm...
are you guys sure these are real specs? was just wondering...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 23, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> Put it this way:
> 
> "Yay! My DS games were blurry on my 3DS, let's get the 3DSXL and make them EVEN MORE BLURRY! I'LL NEED GLASSES BY 40!"



If people complained about the DS games on the regular 3DS, why the hell would they even bother playing them in the XL version?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 23, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> > Put it this way:
> ...


Because 1:1 mode would be bigger? Playing DS games on a 3DSXL is better than on a regular 3DS.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Is the wifi list correct? If so they dropped wifi N support...Another reason to not "upgrade" to the new model.


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 23, 2012)

The better battery would be nice but it's not like it's really any technological achievement. The batter is just probably physically bigger since I'm sure the circuitry doesn't need to be any bigger (smaller perhaps) and the bigger screen doesn't account for ALL the expanded size.

*EDIT :* Nevermind. Judging by the same motherboard being used in the newer, no-gamecube Wiis, if they can manage it, the circuitry will be EXACTLY the same as in the normal 3DS.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 23, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> > Put it this way:
> ...


1.1 mode can do native res DS games.

DS games on 3DS 1.1






DS games on 3DS XL 1.1





As you can see 1.1 will make DS games larger on the 3DS XL than really tiny compared to the 3DS. It will be 3.34 inches on 1.1, that's larger than original 3DS's top wide screen!


----------



## YayMii (Jun 23, 2012)

heartgold said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Team Fail said:
> ...


So basically, the 1:1 mode will make it slightly bigger than the DSi. I guess it's still worth keeping my DSi XL, but this is great for people who didn't get one.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 23, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Is the wifi list correct? If so they dropped wifi N support...Another reason to not "upgrade" to the new model.





> 2.4 GHz. Enabling local wireless communication among multiple Nintendo 3DS systems for game play and StreetPass. Enabling access to the Internet through wireless LAN access points* (supports IEEE802.11 b/g with the WPA™/WPA2™ security feature)*. Recommended distance of wireless communication is within 98.4 feet. This can be shorter depending on the enviromental situation. WPA and WPA2 are marks of the Wi-Fi Alliance.


Link

If I'm reading correctly, they never put that in.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 23, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the wifi list correct? If so they dropped wifi N support...Another reason to not "upgrade" to the new model.
> ...



Someone listing features made a mistake somewhere then on the 3DS. I have my router switched to N only mode and my 3DS can still connect while my dsi can not. All my device (except the psp and wii, which I don't play online anyway) have wifi N.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 23, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Is the wifi list correct? If so they dropped wifi N support...Another reason to not "upgrade" to the new model.



um 3DS never had WiFi N support.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 23, 2012)

My router is set to wifi N only mode and the 3ds still connects. Someone somewhere made a mistake listing features.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 23, 2012)

> *Cameras*
> Two cameras inside / outside



Definitely not.



Janthran said:


> They should have switched the start and select buttons.


Why?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 23, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> My router is set to wifi N only mode and the 3ds still connects. Someone somewhere made a mistake listing features.



/me pulls out the 3ds Operations Manual, nope it doesn't say N at all. "Wireless standards: IEEE802.11b/g"


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 23, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Someone listing features made a mistake somewhere then on the 3DS. I have my router switched to N only mode and my 3DS can still connect while my dsi can not. All my device (except the psp and wii, which I don't play online anyway) have wifi N.


Wii does not have WiFi N either. N mode must have some limited backwards compatibility with G that the DSi just doesn't work with very well because I know that WiFi N was going to be NEW with Wii U and not on the Wii.

*EDIT :* and a quick google search seems to confirm that both Wii and 3DS have b/g adapters, no n. (the N doesn't stand for Nintendo if that's what's confusing you  j/k)


----------



## YayMii (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not sure if anyone noticed, but some of the specs are for the regular 3DS. The top screen's 4.88", not 3.53".


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone listing features made a mistake somewhere then on the 3DS. I have my router switched to N only mode and my 3DS can still connect while my dsi can not. All my device (except the psp and wii, which I don't play online anyway) have wifi N.
> ...



I never said the Wii had N. Your really dumb if you think anyone thinks the n stands for nintendo. BTW welcome to my ignorelist.


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 23, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Maxternal said:
> 
> 
> > chartube12 said:
> ...


Sorry, Looks like I did misread the psp and wii comment. (I'm writing this in case you stumble across the comment DESPITE your ignore list .) Notice the *bolded* text while you're at it. It's called humor.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 23, 2012)

After looking at details and what-not, i think i'll likely end up getting one. Pretty much every other game coming out before the release i want is a 3DS game too

I'm mostly intrigued about how the 3D effect will look on a bigger screen/without the black border.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 23, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> After looking at details and what-not, i think i'll likely end up getting one. Pretty much every other game coming out before the release i want is a 3DS game too
> 
> I'm mostly intrigued about how the 3D effect will look on a bigger screen/without the black border.


I'm looking forward to the fact that the bezel isn't glossy. Just conflicted between getting a white one, a silver-black one, or a Wii U.


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah, the colors are quite nice for a launch, and the design looks pretty sleek (The 3DS design just wasnt that great to me...). I hated being stuck with my Onyx 3DS (My favorite color is red), so i'm glad to have the option at launch instead of having to pay to upgrade later.

As far as the Wii U goes, i'm still deciding if i even want one. I brought a Wii on launch day and regret it now. (Barely even play the thing outside of big parties anymore). If anything, i'll just wait to get one until Pikmin 3 or Smash Bros launches. Plus i dont even have any Wii games, so i'd have to rebuild a whole collection XD


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 23, 2012)

dgwillia said:


> I'm mostly intrigued about how the 3D effect will look on a bigger screen/without the black border.


Even without the 3D effect I've noticed a definite improvement over the previous handhelds in graphical rendering detail but I just didn't think I could really appreciate it on such a small screen. I was hoping they would come out with an XL version. (although I still don't think I'll buy one until neimod figures out how to hack it.)


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 23, 2012)

I dont really care much about the whole hacking issue as long as I can keep using my Acekard on this new version. Atleast i'll still be keeping my DS Lite too though


----------



## Janthran (Jun 23, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Why?


Because they're Nintendo. It's silly for them to NOT move the Start/Select buttons for a remake.


----------



## freaksloan (Jun 23, 2012)

I want it NOW! Bigger is BETTER!


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > What's the point of this? It's just a 3DS with a bigger screen and a better battery.
> ...


If that's the case the normal 3DS can already do it since this shit is just an enlarged version.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nintendo would have sold one to me instantly if it had a second Circle Pad. There is no way in hell they can expect people to put an addon onto a device that bloody big just to have two slider pads. Not sure if they are realizing that the Circle Pad Pro is a flop, but it would be a success if games actually used it from here on out and the XL had a second one instead, odds are they would sell more XL units for that very reason.


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 23, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> Nintendo would have sold one to me instantly if it had a second Circle Pad. There is no way in hell they can expect people to put an addon onto a device that bloody big just to have two slider pads. Not sure if they are realizing that the Circle Pad Pro is a flop, but it would be a success if games actually used it from here on out and the XL had a second one instead, odds are they would sell more XL units for that very reason.



If they don't put a second circle pad, people complain. If they do put a second circle pad, people riot because everyone who bought a 3DS officially got f*cked over.


----------



## bowser (Jun 23, 2012)

Great. They kept the same shitty cameras. Photos already look pixelated on the current 3DS.


----------



## nl255 (Jun 23, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> Nintendo would have sold one to me instantly if it had a second Circle Pad. There is no way in hell they can expect people to put an addon onto a device that bloody big just to have two slider pads. Not sure if they are realizing that the Circle Pad Pro is a flop, but it would be a success if games actually used it from here on out and the XL had a second one instead, odds are they would sell more XL units for that very reason.



Well, the circle pad that Nyko is putting out is going to be a much better success for two reasons.  First, you don't have to remove it to switch games and second it will give the 3DS 3x it's normal battery life.  So much for the new 3DS XL's "better" battery life.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 23, 2012)

some said the same thing about the dsi xl but there was no issue in its quality. i doubt the effect of increasing the size will spoil the quality in a level in which it can be seen.
it only needs 3g


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 23, 2012)

That clamshell...


----------



## Presto99 (Jun 23, 2012)

Are some of you forgetting? Some of you on the last page seem to think we get White at launch. 
Japan: Red/Black, Silver/Black, & *White*
USA: Red/Black, Blue/Black.
Silver/Black looks OK, but I might have to restrain myself from getting an XL if I can't get a White one at launch.


----------



## ferofax (Jun 23, 2012)

Sevael said:


> 240 vertical resolution on a screen that size will make each individual pixel look huge.  It's like taking a low-res pic and doubling it's size without any resampling.
> 
> It's like taking this:
> 
> ...


That don't look so bad. In fact, if the DSiXL is anything to go by, i think it looks better (of course, that's just me). Remember, screenshots look NOTHING compared to seeing it in motion and in full 3D on the screen itself.

now it must be noted that being used to the far inferior graphics of DS games, i'm more worried about choppy framerates than pixelation. choppy framerates mean bad, inefficient game engine (because if it's efficient then it will max everything without going overboard, which is what causes most lagdowns), which is ultimately the devs' fault.





bowser said:


> Great. They kept the same shitty cameras. Photos already look pixelated on the current 3DS.


this disappointed me though. but hey, maybe they can cheat it through the software through better filters and whatnot. also, Nintendo, get Instagram on that 3D Camera app. it will drive people nuts if you give em filters to cover up those fugly pics.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Jun 23, 2012)

Sevael said:


> 240 vertical resolution on a screen that size will make each individual pixel look huge.  It's like taking a low-res pic and doubling it's size without any resampling.
> 
> It's like taking this:
> 
> ...



Sigh. It does not work that way. The resolution of the current screen IS NOT DOUBLED (like in your picture). The bigger screen uses bigger pixels like the DSi XL. Therefore the games look as pixelated as they were on the normal 3DS.
When I heard of the DSi XL the first time, I facepalmed so hard. I thought the already low-res screen of the DS would be upscaled 2x and would look even shittier.
How I was wrong! Now I got one myself and I can safely say the games don't look more pixelated on the XL. The screen uses bigger pixels and therefore don't stretch the resolution of a DS game.
If games looked pixelated on the Lite, they look pixelated on the XL. Does a game look good on the Lite? Then it will look as good on the XL! And with a bigger screen!
The major plus of a big screen is that immerses you in the game a lot better.  People should try something first, before they start screaming nonsense

People, do not underestimate the (3)DS XL!


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 23, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo would have sold one to me instantly if it had a second Circle Pad. There is no way in hell they can expect people to put an addon onto a device that bloody big just to have two slider pads. Not sure if they are realizing that the Circle Pad Pro is a flop, but it would be a success if games actually used it from here on out and the XL had a second one instead, odds are they would sell more XL units for that very reason.
> ...



Everyone who bought one initially can either keep their systems and do a system transfer to the XL or buy a Circle Pad Pro extension, which of those 2 options is cheaper? Buying the addon that comes on the XL, and you still have all the functionality of the XL in a smaller size.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 23, 2012)

No second circle pad? Lame. Well at least this will drop the price of the original and the Nyco circle pad actually looks decent...


----------



## OmerMe (Jun 23, 2012)

This is really wrong, they changed a lot of stuff. They made it look like it's the same size as the standard 3DS.
They wrote:
134mm × 74mm × vertical thickness horizontal 21mm (when folded)
Checking the Japanese Nintendo website, it's:
156 mm x 93 mm x vertical thickness horizontal 22mm when folded.

Also, the translators wrote:
(Including the battery pack stylus SD memory card) 235g

although according to the Japanese site, it's 336g.


there are more mistakes, but I'm not going to correct them all.
basically, those are the specs for the standard 3DS, and I don't know why everyone posted that everywhere.


----------



## Gagarin (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a question. I have fully loaded 3DS with ambasador's program games and purchases. Will I be able to easily transfer all my games from small 3DS to that one?
To be honest, I'm happy with that, cause the design of origibal 3DS was poor and bad. This one looks more like XL comparing to original Lite.


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 23, 2012)

DSGamer64 said:


> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> > DSGamer64 said:
> ...


The thing is, if they add the second circle pad, XL owners are going to complain how the second circle pad does nothing. They'll demand more games to use the second circle pad, and 3DS owners will have to use the Circle Pad Pro for pretty much every game, meaning the 3DS is pretty much not portable.

People also tend to forget the CPP adds two triggers also, not just an extra circle pad. It is very likely that they weren't able to fit all that stuff on the system.


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 23, 2012)

If the guy at GameStop will let me do system transfer to the 3DS XL, then I will end up getting this.


----------



## Hanks6 (Jun 23, 2012)

need to see it in action, jaggies are a bit annoying on the smaller screen so hopefully it's not too much more noticable at the bigger size.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 23, 2012)

I could swear they put loads of effort into designing the 3DS so that it was break-proof.
This looks like a step back to me, I can see these getting broken very easily.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 23, 2012)

I haven't been too impressed with this redesign so far, and there's nothing here to make me reconsider. Maybe seeing the thing in action will help, but it's really not looking too good at the moment.


----------



## Sevael (Jun 23, 2012)

Lube_Skyballer said:


> Sigh. It does not work that way. The resolution of the current screen IS NOT DOUBLED (like in your picture). The bigger screen uses bigger pixels like the DSi XL. Therefore the games look as pixelated as they were on the normal 3DS.


True that I had the ratio wrong, but it will still look worse.  Bigger pixels are easier to see individually and thus stand out more, even in motion.  The more pixels stand out, the worse the graphics on said screen look.  Ever see a 90" HDTV within 10 feet?  It looks pretty bad compared to a 60" at the same range.  In this case, bigger is not better.




Lube_Skyballer said:


> When I heard of the DSi XL the first time, I facepalmed so hard. I thought the already low-res screen of the DS would be upscaled 2x and would look even shittier.
> How I was wrong! Now I got one myself and I can safely say the games don't look more pixelated on the XL. The screen uses bigger pixels and therefore don't stretch the resolution of a DS game.


Do we have different models of DSi XL...?  The pixelation is extremely noticeable, much moreso on the larger screen.

Nobody was expecting it to be stretched or skewed; we knew it's simply taking the same pixels and making them bigger.  But that's not a _good_ thing.  It's simply zooming an already low res pic into a larger low res pic.  Even if it's in motion, it's still the same low resolution and now even more noticeable that it's a crappy resolution.  It'll be exactly like it is on the DSi XL, and that ain't pretty.




Lube_Skyballer said:


> If games looked pixelated on the Lite, they look pixelated on the XL. Does a game look good on the Lite? Then it will look as good on the XL! And with a bigger screen!
> The major plus of a big screen is that immerses you in the game a lot better.  People should try something first, before they start screaming nonsense
> 
> People, do not underestimate the (3)DS XL!


I'm pretty spoiled with my iPhone's retina display, so even playing games on the regular 3DS looks pretty awful.  The larger screen will just exacerbate the issue.

Don't get me wrong, I would still prefer the larger size screen in this case.  All I'm pointing out is that it's not going to look any better, and will more than likely look _worse_.  That's just something we have to put up with when it comes to Nintendo these days.


----------



## Maxternal (Jun 24, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> I could swear they put loads of effort into designing the 3DS so that it was break-proof.
> This looks like a step back to me, I can see these getting broken very easily.


Actually, from a business standpoint, as long as it doesn't produce bad publicity, if it breaks and you have to buy a new one, that's more money for Ninty.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 24, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> I could swear they put loads of effort into designing the 3DS so that it was break-proof.
> This looks like a step back to me, I can see these getting broken very easily.


Heavier electronics generally are easier to break when dropped anyway. The plastic on the 3dsXL also seems to be of the more brittle type than the soft resin shell of the 3ds tiny.

Good news is that the larger, less portable size of the XL will inhibit people from taking it out of the house as much, reducing the likelihood of damage occurring.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 24, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Good news is that the larger, less portable size of the XL will inhibit people from taking it out of the house as much, reducing the likelihood of damage occurring.



And, one could argue, kind of negating the point of a portable system.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 24, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> No second circle pad? Lame. Well at least this will drop the price of the original and the Nyco circle pad actually looks decent...


They wanted to make it clear that this is simply an alternative to the 3DS, not a replacement. And as previously mentioned, the CCP has 2 extra shoulder buttons, and currently has poor support.


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 24, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > I could swear they put loads of effort into designing the 3DS so that it was break-proof.
> ...



Have you ever held a game boy color? It was built like a tank and weighted like an ipad. Dropped mine more times than I care to admit and not a single dent, scratch or mark on it. I wish I still had it, worst trade in i ever did.


----------



## Janthran (Jun 24, 2012)

I think I've said this before, but I don't honestly care whether games look good or not as long as they're fun.
@EA
@Sony
@Microsoft


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 25, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> > Good news is that the larger, less portable size of the XL will inhibit people from taking it out of the house as much, reducing the likelihood of damage occurring.
> ...



Except I'm pretty sure this is meant for the stay at home play time, just like the DSi XL. Nintendo never marketed that as carrying it in your pocket and going out to town.


----------



## YayMii (Jun 25, 2012)

I take my DSi XL around with me. It's not as un-portable as everyone seems to think, I can fit mine comfortably in most of my pants pockets (it sticks out of smaller pockets and/or feels uncomfortable). And by the looks of it, the 3DS XL should be about the same size.



Hanks6 said:


> need to see it in action, jaggies are a bit annoying on the smaller screen so hopefully it's not too much more noticable at the bigger size.


If you used a DSi or a DS lite, the pixels are about the same size if not slightly smaller. That gives you an idea about how the jaggies will look on the 3DS XL.


----------



## Pleng (Jun 25, 2012)

Yea I used to take my XL about with me.

I used this magic little device called a bag to carry it


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 25, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> > Good news is that the larger, less portable size of the XL will inhibit people from taking it out of the house as much, reducing the likelihood of damage occurring.
> ...


It's similar in size to the Vita.



So unless the Vita isn't a portable system....?


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Snailface said:
> ...



Even if its similar in size ov the Vita's screen. The Vita's screen still will look better unless Nintendo added better 3D screens.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 25, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


...


That's not my point?


----------



## YayMii (Jun 25, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> Even if its similar in size ov the Vita's screen. The Vita's screen still will look better unless Nintendo added better 3D screens.


..I don't think you're getting the point.

People are questioning the portability of the 3DS XL. The picture quality isn't the reason why it may or not fit in your pocket.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 25, 2012)

SS43DS Is a kind of poo example to use for the resolution difference of the 3DS/3DSXL (or rather maybe it is just that picture itself?). Would someone mind taking the time to do the same thing with the two pictures (showing the differences of screens) With pictures of either MK7 or Kid Icarus Uprising?


----------



## ChaosAngel (Jun 26, 2012)

I really like the matte texture of this 3DS. I've been doing my best to take care of my launch 3DS, but it just doesn't seem to stay clean or scratch free ever.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jul 3, 2012)

no one has mentioned that blowing up a still frame of the game via image software isn't the same as the image being run directly from the game on a larger screen...does no one remember the Jumbotron DS, using two laptop screens? It didn't look bad at all, in fact there wasn't much difference. It would be like saying someone who has a 19" monitor has a better image than someone with a 24" monitor...it doesn't necessarily hold true.

Also, I'm glad that I held out on buying a 3DS as I was waiting for this to be released since launch and I'm glad to see that the start, select and home buttons have been broken from that flat bar on the original.


----------



## YayMii (Jul 3, 2012)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> no one has mentioned that blowing up a still frame of the game via image software isn't the same as the image being run directly from the game on a larger screen...does no one remember the Jumbotron DS, using two laptop screens? It didn't look bad at all, in fact there wasn't much difference. It would be like saying someone who has a 19" monitor has a better image than someone with a 24" monitor...it doesn't necessarily hold true.
> 
> Also, I'm glad that I held out on buying a 3DS as I was waiting for this to be released since launch and I'm glad to see that the start, select and home buttons have been broken from that flat bar on the original.


Not sure if you read the text I put in the post I made with the pictures. I said that the shot was filtered and that the 3DS XL would look a bit differently.But the whole point I made the pic was to show the size comparison, not show picture quality. And about the Jumbotron DS, there's a difference between showing low-resolution video on a high-resolution display, compared to simply having bigger pixels. I'm pretty sure a 15" (or whatever size it is) DS that's still 256x192 would cause the subpixels to be visible, let alone cause pixelation.


----------

